# More power!



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Gang,

I decided that the 1-1/2B transformer that came with my AF set needed to be upgraded.

Today this decent 19B came in the mail:










I've not had the chance to clean it up or test it yet.

The seller claims the voltmeter works, but the amp meter does not. My guess is that the seller just plugged it in, cranked the handle and looked. The transformer would need a load on it to make the amp meter work, no?

Looking forward to fiddling with it and giving it a good testing soon.

I'll let you know what I find out!

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a Lionel guy, but I gotta give the "got balls" award to AF for putting "MPH" on their transformers!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm a Lionel guy, but I gotta give the "got balls" award to AF for putting "MPH" on their transformers!


I know what you mean. RPMs are good. Everybody here told me I shouldn't worry about speed when I "upgraded"  to the NCE. Kinda bummed me out nobody had any good solution. Matter of fact I believe it was a Mod here who told me the speed seemed prototypical on my layout when I posted a video. Dude it was 1/2 the speed as my old DCC.  Actually removed the layout from the house yesterday. Unbolted the legs and set it on the garage floor. Anybody want it before its firewood?  Lost interest I guess. What was supposed to make the hobby better for me actually turned me off. I wish I would have just stayed with my DC block wiring. It was more fun to run. Such is life. hwell:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

"I'm a Lionel guy, but I gotta give the "got balls" award to AF for putting "MPH" on their transformers!  "

Whatchyoutalkingabout, Willis?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, that's a TRANSFORMER!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

...And it works!

Powered up fine, tested well with a DVM. The 19B volt meter is nearly dead on with my DVM. 

I hooked up the 283 engine and powered it up. The amp meter works too!

The only thing that bothers me is that both meters are a bit loose. Perhaps it would be smart to pull the cover and give everything inside an inspection. I'd like to at least tighten up those meters.

This is about the only online guide with photos that I'm aware of for giving these transformers some care:

http://www.tranz4mr.com/site/AF_30B.html

If anyone else has any tips or suggestions I'm always happy to hear them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd check the rollers as mentioned, when they wear down, the arms start damaging the windings.

That's a nice transformer, 300 watts is nothing to sneeze at!  It's also pretty rare I would imagine.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

MD, I've got the K-Line American Flyer Service Manual and it has the exploded view, parts list w/numbers, electrical schematic and tips on servicing. If you think it will help, I can take some pics of the pages and post them here for you.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> MD, I've got the K-Line American Flyer Service Manual and it has the exploded view, parts list w/numbers, electrical schematic and tips on servicing. If you think it will help, I can take some pics of the pages and post them here for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Jim



Jim,

That's REALLY kind of you to offer! If you're willing, I'm more than grateful for the effort!

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Greg,

You're gonna find out that Stillakid is all heart.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Reckers


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Transformer*

Can't load them! Says I'm missing a "security certificate!"

Send me a PM with your email and I'll send the pics. Sorry!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Where were you trying to load the pics from? Directly from you local PC?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

www.photobucket.com is your friend.  Unlimited picture storage for free accounts, can't beat it!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but what could have caused him to get a "certificate" block, wherever he was trying to load them from ??? Does that ring a bell with you, John?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, don't know exactly what he's doing to get that kind of response.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey gang,

Today I had some time, so I popped off the cover of the 19B to have a look around. No loose wires, no burnt insulation. The roller looked practically unused, as did the top of the coils. I cleaned the roller and coils with a cloth and some rubbing alcohol. I tightened the meters by bending the mounting tabs a bit.

I put it back together again (it took a few tries to get the contact lever and contact arm aligned properly) and tested her out.

All is well! Voltage exactly where it should be. Circuit breaker functioning. She's ready to go!

Thanks to all who helped, especially stillakid!

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great, that's a really nice transformer.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Super piece of equipment!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Greg, that's great to hear. If you need anything else, let me know
Regards,
Jim


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg -- that's GREAT news! (You didn't happen to take a photo of the inside, by any chance?)

Jim -- nice generosity!

TJ


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Greg -- that's GREAT news! (You didn't happen to take a photo of the inside, by any chance?)
> 
> Jim -- nice generosity!
> 
> TJ



TJ,

I thought about pictures of the inside AFTER I got it back together again hwell:...I get nervous when I take something that's *working* apart, I'm always eager to get it back together again before I forget how things fit.....sorry about that!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Too funny! I know that eerie, nauseous feeling of delving into a never-tried-before repair, when you know it's much more likely that you'll end up with a useless pile of parts than an intact and operational gizmo! When jumping off a cliff like that, there's often no time for photos on the fall downhill!

Glad you -- and the gizmo -- landed on your feet!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

